# FBAS Signal



## §Alptraum§ (27. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich gerne einen Atmega Mikrocontroller mit Bascom programmieren möchte, habe ich doch noch ein paar Fragen zum FBAS Signal.

Das FBAS Signal steht für Farb Bild Austast und Synchronsignal.

Der Röhrenfernsehr, benutzt einen Elektronenstrahl zur Bilderzeugung.
Dabei wird das Bild zeilenweise von oben nach unten aufgebaut und von links nach rechts.

Wenn der Strahl am Ende einer Zeile angekommen ist, dann muss er zur nächsten Zeile springen.
Also wieder nach links.
Diesen Vorgang nennt man horizontalen Strahlrücklauf.

Nach der letzten Zeile muss der Strahl wieder nach oben.
Dies nennt man den vertikalen Strahlrücklauf.

Das PAL Fernsehbild hat 625 Zeilen, wovon etwa 570 sichtbar sind.

Es werden 50 Halbbilder pro Sekunde dargestellt, also insgesamt.
Das wären auch 25 Bilder pro Sekunde.

25 * 625 = 15625 Zeilen pro Sekunde.

Eine Zeile dauert demnach 1s/15625 Zeilen = 64 µs/Zeile.
Davon sind aber nur 52 µs sichtbar, die anderen 12 µs werden für den horizontalen
Strahlrücklauf benötigt.

Der vertikale Strahlrücklauf dauert 1,5 ms (25 Zeilen).

Meine Frage:
Wie werden die Halbbilder übertragen?
Ich meine 1 Halbbild Zeile 1,3,5,7 usw.
2 Halbbild Zeile 2,4,6,8 usw.

Die nicht sichtbaren Zeilen, werden doch benötigt, um Teletextnachrichten zu übermitteln, oder liege ich falsch?

Wieviele Spalten hat es pro Zeile?
Jede Spalte muss ja einen Farbwert enthalten.
Und wielange muss ich eine Spannung anlegen für eine Spalte "das würde ich ja jetzt wissen, wenn ich wüsste, wieviele Spalten eine Zeile enthält "
Ich glaube je nach Spannung erhält man einen anderen Farbwert.

Achso, was habe ich mit dem Atmega vor?
1) Ich zeichne mir Bilder "mit dem PC" die ich gerne beim Fernseher angezeigt bekommen möchte
2) Diese Bilder sollten über die serielle Schnittstelle zum Atmega gelangen
3) Der Atmega reagiert darauf und schickt die Informationen dann zum Fernseher.


----------

